# Advice for a Service



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

Absolutetruthz said:


> All suggestions appreciated.


You may be able to use just a fused disconnect and one of those small 2? space panels rather than a full on 3R loadcenter to save some space or to mount them separately but the material cost will probably add up neck and neck.

OR...
Use the extra panel space to feed a bunch of RV pedestals for when the families have visitors? 
Maybe one to feed the septic pump this new RV park will need?


----------



## Absolutetruthz (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for the input Brian. We are only talking one circuit, so that may be a good idea. By the way its not an RV park, its a Residential neighborhood.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

Absolutetruthz said:


> By the way its not an RV park, its a Residential neighborhood.


I was having some fun with you


----------



## Kletis (Jan 18, 2008)

I know this is not a mobile home park, but you could use a mobile home meter. You can buy them so they have a meter and they usually have 8 or 10 breaker spaces. This would require only one piece of equipment. I have only used 200A Mobile meter disconnects but I am sure they probably have a smaller version. Just a thought.....


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Contact the utility about providing you with a flat-rate lead based on your average daily load. No meter, no panel, no disconnect. Utility provides you a #8 or #10 into a weatherproof fuseholder, similar to how individual streetlights on wood poles are fed. A 1" wood troughway down the pole directly feeds UF cable to your spotlights. Bill goes to homeowner's association.

Have you considered using flourescent floodlights?


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Tell them about the POCO's requirements and then sell them on the ability of future expansion. "It seems like a lot now, but when you need something extra in the future it'll already be taken care of." You could sell them on extra circuits for Christmas lights and post lights if they every build a new entrance sign. Or even an irrigation system so they won't have to worry about the pretty entrance plants dying in the hot sun.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

As lawnguy said the poco has a few options they may give you for a one circuit service, start by calling them for a survey and you might be surprisingly pleased.


----------

